# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thai Rezepte / Küche > Wursterzeugung DACH und Thailand >  Hier bin ich genau richtig!

## deti

Hallo an alle

Hier bin ich richtig!  :: 

Bin begnadeter Hobbywurster und habe auch in Thailand schon Bratwurst und Fleischkäse gemacht.
Mal ne Frage, gibt es in Thailand Pökelsalz? Ich habe mir das aus D mitgenommen.

Gruß deti

----------


## schiene

Viele gegrillte Fische bekommt man mit einer Salzkruste.Ich denke das dies Pökelsalz ist.
Daher würde ich sagen ja es gibt es - auch wenn ich es nicht genau weiss.

----------


## wein4tler

Schiene, glaube nicht das die Salzkruste Pökelsalz ist, sondern grobes Meeressalz.

Pökelsalz oder Nitritpökelsalz ist ein Gemisch von Speisesalz mit etwa einem halben bis einem Prozent Natriumnitrit (NaNO2, als Lebensmittelzusatzstoff: E 250) oder mit Natriumnitrat (Natrium-Salpeter). Die Mischung wird zum Pökeln, also zum Haltbarmachen von Fleisch- oder Wurstwaren verwendet. 

Beide Bestandteile wirken entwässernd, wobei ein höherer Wassergehalt ein unerwünschtes Weiterleben von Mikroorganismen begünstigen würde. Bei unbehandeltem Fleisch geht die rötliche Farbe ohne Pökeln bald in ein wenig attraktives Grau über. Das Nitrit, das direkt beigemischt oder aus dem im Fleisch enthaltenen Nitrat entsteht, geht eine Verbindung mit dem Muskelfarbstoff Myoglobin ein. Dabei entsteht ein ebenfalls roter, stabiler Farbstoff. In diesem Zusammenhang spricht man auch von einer Umrötung. 

Ein anderer gewünschter Effekt der Salzkombination ist die Schwächung oder Bekämpfung vieler Bakterienarten, die Fleisch befallen könnten. Hier ist vor allem an Clostridium botulinum zu denken, den Erreger des Botulismus. 

Um eine Verwechslung von Pökelsalz mit gewöhnlichem Speisesalz verhindert werden, es wird darum *gelb-rötlich eingefärbt*. Für den Pökeleffekt wird weit weniger Pökelsalz benötigt als zum Salzen der gleichen Menge Fleisch oder Fleischerzeugnis nötig wäre. So genügt beispielsweise 1 kg Pökelsalz um bis zu 200 kg Fleisch zu pökeln.

----------


## rampo

Der Weinviertler , beim Fressn do kaent da sie aus .

Ganz richtig Thais verwenden kein Boeckelsalz , weil sie es auch nicht kennen .

I schmeis an G,Spritzt .

Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Rampo, wir Österreicher sind eben Genußmenschen - wast jo eh von Dir selber! Den Gspritztn hol i ma 2015 bei Dir ab. Ab November kannst damit rechna.  ::

----------


## deti

Das dachte ich mir auch schon.
Meine Freundin kennt auch kein Pökelsalz.
Dann muss ich das wohl immer aus D mitnehmen  :: 

gruß deti

----------


## TeigerWutz

โซเดียมไนไตร์ท / Sodium Nitrite (Natriumnitrit)  Food Grade FCC kaufen u. selbst mischen!

Wenn du es selbst nicht kannst (kein Chemieladen in der Naehe z.b.), so könnten wir event. über eine Lieferung dieses Pökelsalzes reden.

LG TW

Tipp: Falls das Pökelsalz zu lange steht, so setzt sich die Chemikalie gegen Boden ab! 
Vor dem Wiederverwenden das Salz kräftig durchschütteln/mischen!

----------


## deti

Hy TW

Ich wüsste jetzt nicht wo ich das herkriegen sollte.
Aber mischen könnte man es doch bestimmt selbst mit einer Feinwaage, oder?
In D darf Pökelsalz nur von zertifizierten firmen gemischt werden, da ist Nitrit doch bestimmt nicht so leicht zu bekommen?!

Gruß deti

----------


## Hansruedi

> Hy TW
> 
> Ich wüsste jetzt nicht wo ich das herkriegen sollte.
> Aber mischen könnte man es doch bestimmt selbst mit einer Feinwaage, oder?
> In D darf Pökelsalz nur von zertifizierten firmen gemischt werden, da ist Nitrit doch bestimmt nicht so leicht zu bekommen?!
> 
> Gruß deti

----------


## TeigerWutz

_Vielleicht hilft das hier auch weiter:_ 

Curing salt #1 enthält 4-5% Nitrit. 
Pökelsalz, wie wir es kennen, enthält 0,4-0,5% Nitrit. 
Um den gleichen Nitritgehalt mit dem curing salt #1 zu erreichen, muß man es mischen. 
100g curing salt #1 und 900g normales Kochsalz. 
Dann hat man ein Pökelsalz mit 0,4-0,5% Nitrit 
...und kann es genauso verwenden wie in den Rezepten für Fleisch und Wurst angegeben.



https://thaiartisanfoods.com/shop/pi...salt-number-1/

LG TW

----------


## thedi

Nitrite ist keine verbotene Substanz, wird aber in Europa nicht an Endverbraucher verkauft. Bei Alibaba.com kann man Nitrite kaufen. Das ist legal - also keine Probleme mit Zoll usw. Man findet Nitrite bei Alibaba über die CAS Nummer 7632-00-0 

Viele Anbieter wollen nur ab 1 Tonne liefern. Andere aber auch schon ab 1 kg. Man muss etwas suchen. Zudem muss genau kontrolliert werden, was sie anbieten: Nitrite ist nicht gleich Nitrate. Nitrate hat die chemische Formel NaNO3 und dient unter anderem als Basis für Dünger - zum pökeln ist das nicht geeignet.

Nitrite hat die chemische Formel NaNO2 manchmal auch als NNaO2 geschrieben. Das ist das was man zum pökeln braucht. Die Einnahme von Nitrite kann schon ab 5 gr tödlich sein. Also kein Kinderspielzeug. Wenn es zum pökeln verwendet werden soll, sollte 1 gr Nitrite mit 180 bis 200 gr Kochsalz gemischt werden. Da wir als Amateure mit gleichmässigem mischen Probleme hätten, kann die ganze Mischung in Wasser aufgelöst werden und dann nass gepökelt werden. Sowohl Kochsalz wie auch Nitrite lösen sich sehr gut in Wasser. 200 gr Pökelsalz reichen bei trocken pökeln für 6 bis 8 kg Fleisch, bei nass pökeln für 6 bis 8 kg Lake plus Fleisch.

Nitrite wandelt sich spontan - wenn offen gelagert - in Nitrate um, indem es ein O aus der Luft holt. Keine Panik, der Prozess läuft sehr langsam. Nitrite sollte aber darum - wie auch Pökelsalz - trocken in einer luftdichten Verpackung gelagert werden. 


Mit freundlichen Grüssen

Thedi

----------


## Enrico

Vielen Dank, hab ich wieder was gelernt. Hab mich immer über das Verfallsdatum bei pökelsalz gewundert, dachte immer das verfällt doch nicht wenn du es trocken lagerst.

----------


## thedi

Pökelsalz verfällt nicht, sofern man es trocken und luftdicht verpackt lagert. 

Meinen Pökelsalz Vorrat - 25 kg - hatte ich vor 10 Jahren aus der Schweiz nach und nach mitgenommen. Ist immer noch gut wie neu. Nitrite und Kochsalz sind beide bei richtiger Lagerung praktisch unbeschränkt haltbar. Es besteht höchstens die Möglichkeit, dass sich die beiden entmischen. Das ist aber nicht zu erwarten, wenn man Pökelsalz einfach irgend wo in einem Gestell lagert.

Das Verfalldatum ist wie die Werkgarantie bei einem Auto. Wenn die 2 Jahre ist, heisst das nicht, dass das Auto nach 2 Jahren verschrottet werden muss. Das Verfalldatum wird auch dazu missbraucht um den Umsatz zu steigern.


Mit freundlichen Grüssen

Thedi

----------


## TeigerWutz

Kleinere Mengen vom Pökelsalz gibts bei _Lobo_

----------

